# GTA V Plagiat im Umlauf?



## Kreon (20. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele zur Zeit GTA V (Spielfortschritt 50% ). Nun frage ich mich aber, ob ich ein Plagiat erstanden haben könnte.

Die ganze Zeit über macht man nichts anderes als durch eine sehr große Spielwelt von einem Ort zum anderen zu fahren. Dort angekommen, muss man in ein bestimmtes Fahrzeug steigen, eine bestimmte Person ausschalten, etwas abholen, etc. und dann wieder zurück fahren. Auf dem Weg dorthin wird man meist mit irgendwelchen Nichtigkeiten in starkem amerikanischen Akzent bequatscht. Nach und vor dem Missionen muss man sich immer eine seifenoperähnliche Geschichte eines Psychopaten, eines Familienvaters und eines Typs, der aus San Andreas stammen könnte, anhören, bevor man wieder weiter durch die Gegend tuckern soll.

Zwar ist die Spielwelt sehr, sehr schön und lebendig, aber die langen Anfahrtswege strecken das Ganze doch ziemlich, die Aktion am Zielpunkt (mal ein paar Personen ausschalten) ist nicht gerade üppig. Die Story ist zwar auch super inszeniert, nur ist mir sowas bei einem Spiel wie GTA eher zweitrangig. Zu lange Zwischensequenzen finde ich eher störend (bei MGS bin ich regelmäßig bei den Cutscences eingeschlafen  )

Habe ich irgendeinen relevanten Teil von GTA V noch nicht entdeckt, oder läuft das in dieser Art und Weise so weiter?

Ach ja, kommt mir jetzt nicht, dass ich doch mal die vielen Minigames probieren soll.  Habe alle mal einmal kurz ausprobiert, mehr als ein nettes Gimmick auf der Featurelist ist das nicht. Auch finde ich das Erkunden der Spielwelt als nicht so spannend. Bin mal mit der Gondel auf den höchsten Berg gefahren und von dort mit dem Motorrad wieder in die Stadt. Mit so etwas beschäftigen sich ja einige Spieler stundenlang, aber irgendwie bin ich da nicht der Typ für.
Geht's nur mir so oder fühlt sich hier sonst noch jemand einfach etwas verlassen in GTA V oder in open world games allgemein?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. Juni 2014)

Also ich hatte meine Freude mit GTA V. Ich fand auch die Geschichte echt stimmig inszeniert. Die Cut Scenes habe ich jetzt nicht als übermäßig lang in Erinnerung, aber das mag auch täuschen. 
 Was ich in dem Spiel allerdings auch weniger gemacht habe, ist einfach mal durch die Stadt oder Umgegend geheizt. 

Aber stimmt schon - spielerisch ist bei GTA V auch nicht mehr zu holen als bei den Teilen davor. Fahre da hin, schieße xyz über den Haufen, fahre zurück... oder halt in ähnlicher Variante. Doch sind sie halt oft in eine kleine unterhaltsame Geschichte verpackt von daher ist das mir lange gar nicht so aufgefallen. Der wirkliche clou sind halt die Heists, die aber viel zu selten passieren und dann auch schnell wieder vorbei sind.
Das alles hat mich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht im geringsten gestört, weil es einfach Spaß gemacht hat durch diese riesige Spielwelt zu brettern. Nur ziellos hatte ich dann auch keine Lust drauf. Wenn du weder mit der Geschichte & Atmosphäre, noch mit der Spielwelt, noch mit den Charakteren und auch nix mit dem Gameplay anfangen kannst, dann ist das Spiel wohl für dich offensichtlich ein Fehlkauf.


----------



## Kreon (21. Juni 2014)

Hm, gerade habe ich den 3. oder 4. Heist abgeschlossen. Diese machen wirklich Laune. Schade, dass der Großteil der restlichen Spielzeit wirklich kaum Abwechslung bietet.
Habe bis auf GTA 3 alle Teile gespielt und hatte irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die Action in den anderen Teilen etwas komprimierter war.


----------



## Kreon (22. Juni 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit schnell von der Wüste in die Stadt oder sonst irgendeine Schnellreisefuktion?


----------



## Amboss (24. Juni 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit schnell von der Wüste in die Stadt oder sonst irgendeine Schnellreisefuktion?



Konnte man nicht ein Taxi rufen und dann einfach die Fahrt abkürzen? Ist schon eine Weile her aber ich glaube, das habe ich einige Male gemacht. Ob man aber eines in die Wüste rufen kann (mit dem Handy) weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Juni 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Konnte man nicht ein Taxi rufen und dann einfach die Fahrt abkürzen? Ist schon eine Weile her aber ich glaube, das habe ich einige Male gemacht. Ob man aber eines in die Wüste rufen kann (mit dem Handy) weiß ich jetzt nicht.



jep kann man, man kann dann wählen ob das Taxi normal fahren soll (dann hält es auch an Ampeln etc.) ob es sich beeilen soll (dann ist der Taxifahrer schon eher ein Raudi, fährt über rote Ampeln und rammt beim überholen auch das ein oder andere Auto) oder hallt komplett überspringen (das kostet dann aber auch etwas mehr Geld, aber daran mangelt es ja eigentlich nicht, vor allen später)


----------



## Kaisan (24. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie bin ich im Rückblick auf GTA V doch ein wenig enttäuscht von dem Spiel - es mag ein meiner Meinung nach handwerklich astreines Spiel sein, das Missionsdesign passt, die drei Charaktere sind eine Innovation in der Serie, die Spielwelt ist herrlich umfangreich und stimmig - aber im Vergleich zu GTA 4 zieht der fünfte Teil doch klar den Kürzeren. Irgendwie wirkte das virtuelle New York auf mich noch authentischer, direkter und ansprechender (was vielleicht auch mit meiner ausgeprägten Vorliebe zu dieser Stadt zusammenhängt), die Story erwachsender und auch das Gameplay besser. Und GTA: San Andreas erst, das zwar in derselben Spielwelt wie der fünfte Teil spielt, diese aber meiner Meinung nach weitaus besser darstellt (auch trotz des hohen Alters). Vice City hatte meiner Meinung nach auch mehr "Seele" als GTA V. Aber vielleicht idealisiere ich die GTA-Spiele vor V rückblickend nur dank einer großen Prise Nostalgie ...


----------



## Chemenu (24. Juni 2014)

Mich stört an GTA V dass man nicht mehr so viele Gebäude betreten kann, z.B. die Fast Food Restaurants. Clubs wie das Maisonette 9 gibt es gleich gar nicht mehr, mal abgesehen von dem einen Strip Lokal.
Und das obwohl es ja durchaus Missionen gibt wo man sich in div. Gebäuden aufhält, z.B. das Teqi-La-La. Die Gebäude hätte man einfach offen lassen sollen. Stattdessen ist alles verschlossen und das ruiniert für mich die Open World irgendwie.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Das ist halt der Fluch der Leistungsbegrenzung der PS3. Bei immer größeren Maps ist halt mal die Grenze erreicht, wo die Gebäude begehbar sein können und die PS3 das noch berechnen kann.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich im Rückblick auf GTA V doch ein wenig enttäuscht von dem Spiel - es mag ein meiner Meinung nach handwerklich astreines Spiel sein, das Missionsdesign passt, die drei Charaktere sind eine Innovation in der Serie, die Spielwelt ist herrlich umfangreich und stimmig - aber im Vergleich zu GTA 4 zieht der fünfte Teil doch klar den Kürzeren. Irgendwie wirkte das virtuelle New York auf mich noch authentischer, direkter und ansprechender (was vielleicht auch mit meiner ausgeprägten Vorliebe zu dieser Stadt zusammenhängt), die Story erwachsender und auch das Gameplay besser. Und GTA: San Andreas erst, das zwar in derselben Spielwelt wie der fünfte Teil spielt, diese aber meiner Meinung nach weitaus besser darstellt (auch trotz des hohen Alters). Vice City hatte meiner Meinung nach auch mehr "Seele" als GTA V. Aber vielleicht idealisiere ich die GTA-Spiele vor V rückblickend nur dank einer großen Prise Nostalgie ...



Ich sehe GTA IV bislang als schwächsten Teil der Reihe an. So sehr mir auch NY gefällt. Aber der Cousin war nervig, die ständigen Handyanrufe nervten und rissen einen ständig aus der Nebenbeschäftigung nur weil der Typ seine Eier nicht ruhig halten konnte und sich immer mit den falschen angelegt hat.

Der beste (leider auch einer der kürzeren Teile der Reihe) war imho Vice City. Das schiebe ich aber mal auf meine Jugend in den 80er Jahren.


----------



## golani79 (24. Juni 2014)

Hab damals nur Teil 3 angespielt - der hat mir aber nicht so gefallen.
Vice City und San Andreas hab ich nie gezockt. Momentan bin ich an GTA 4, welches ich eigentlich ziemlich gut finde.

Freu mich schon auf Teil V und vlt. hol ich auch Mal Vice City / SA nach.


----------



## Chemenu (24. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Fluch der Leistungsbegrenzung der PS3. Bei immer größeren Maps ist halt mal die Grenze erreicht, wo die Gebäude begehbar sein können und die PS3 das noch berechnen kann.


Das hat mit der Leistung gar nichts zu tun. Es gibt ja viele begehbare Locations, nur die sind dann nach der jeweiligen Mission für immer verschlossen. Ich weiß nicht was sich Rockstar dabei gedacht hat, aber mit der Hardware hat das nichts zu tun. Da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Da hab ich Dich mißverstanden. Dächte die Gebäude sind von vornherein zu. Wenn sie aber mal offen waren und danach für immer dicht ist natürlich Blödsinn.


----------



## Kreon (24. Juni 2014)

Also ich muss meine Meinung etwas revidieren. Mittlererweile habe ich mich auf die Story und die Charaktere eingelassen, welche beispielslos (mit weitem Abstand) in Szene gesetzt worden sind.
Es fühlt sich einfach alles aus einem Guss an.

GTA San Andreas war für mich bisher der beste Teil. Vielleicht weil ich, als ich den Teil gespielt habe, noch sehr viel Zeit hatte und somit alles entdecken konnte, was ich wollte. Vice City wollte ich nach San Andreas spielen, bin dann aber nicht mehr mit dem Spiel warm geworden.


----------

